# lagal advice



## sparky122 (Dec 19, 2005)

who can I hire to protect my rights in a timeshare contract dispute??
The timeshare can tell me anything because I am a new buyer.
The timeshare is in las vegas nevada. I went to the lawyer referal and they said there wasn't any one  into timshares.

[I've closed this thread for a couple of reasons: 1.  TUG BBS is not the place to request legal assistance and, 2.  this is one of at least three separate threads, all dealing with the same issue.

Tom]


----------

